# Motorhome speed limits on French roads



## friscan (May 1, 2005)

Can anyone help on providing info or where I can get the info on the exact speed limits for motohomes over 3500kgs on French Roads. Its our first trip over the channel and there seems to be a lot of 'grey' areas between motorhome classifications. Also I hear stories of these French policemen literally popping out from behind anywhere!. Thanks


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

I have no idea but always ask the police their name.
If its, Chief Insp. Jacques Clouseau, :lol: your in deep sh*t!


----------



## Hymer634 (May 9, 2005)

Take a look at :

http://dufour.ber.free.fr/route/

Alan


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

The last three years on holiday touring in France, I have not seen a police car on the motorways or main routes and very few in the towns.

Ralph


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

And don't forget in France that speed limits change if it's raining? 

Likewise, if the driver of the vehicle has held a full license for less than 2 years, then they are restricted to the same lesser speeds as imposed when raining.


----------



## 89122 (May 14, 2005)

Will this do

More than 3500kg	
FRANCE
Ordinary----Motorway
Road 
KPH ----- KPH 
90 ----- 110 

MPH ----- MPH
56 ----- 69


Borowed from another site

Eddie


----------

